# Strictly Family & Millenium 1st Annual car show



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Its almost that time again But this time we are doing it BIGGER AND BETTER!!!!

STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB will be hosting our 1st annual CAR SHOW in the city of Irwindale.

Location Irwindale Speedway

Date August 21 2011


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hope all the car clubs and solo riders can come and support this show


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up homies doing big things. You know I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Orale firme


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

firme


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 28 2011, 04:42 PM~20203389
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

will be there 
you guys can count on me :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 28 2011, 04:42 PM~20203389
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20261601
> *EVIL SIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 5 2011, 07:58 AM~20263949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Looking forward to seen all the homies out there. It's going to be good.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

To the top who is coming thru


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Im going to be out there...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEINStheONE_@Apr 6 2011, 10:53 PM~20279893
> *Im going to be out there...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool homie see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT :smile:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Apr 6 2011, 10:58 PM~20279423
> *To the top who is coming thru
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: WTF IS THE FLYER ? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2011, 01:23 PM~20292986
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WTF IS THE FLYER ? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x1,000 :werd:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 8 2011, 03:14 PM~20293752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 28 2011, 03:42 PM~20203389
> *Its almost that time again But this time we are doing it BIGGER AND BETTER!!!!
> 
> STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB will be hosting our 1st annual CAR SHOW in the city of Irwindale.
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:0  QVO MY BOYS U ALREADY KNOW LIL MAN FROM ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :yes:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Lil man glad to hear it bro and send this to the top again


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERES THE FLYER ? :angry: :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@Apr 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20313939
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flyer?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20343167
> *Flyer?
> *


X68798798719878745133548129819874674190/719*/7354324638714587691384756913847569238748173456355342367348679186423659187465897134


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 28 2011, 04:42 PM~20203389
> *Its almost that time again But this time we are doing it BIGGER AND BETTER!!!!
> 
> STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB will be hosting our 1st annual CAR SHOW in the city of Irwindale.
> ...




HOPE U GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOPPER THERE CAUSE IM SVERING U GUYS


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Where's the flyer?


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*YOU KNOW WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Apr 18 2011, 06:36 PM~20367941
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP SHOOTER


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Apr 15 2011, 03:44 PM~20347833
> *HOPE U GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOPPER THERE CAUSE IM SVERING U GUYS
> *


no junks :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:21 PM~20369549
> *no junks :0
> *


WELL I GUESS U WANT BE THEERE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: BUMP


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Apr 18 2011, 08:45 PM~20369816
> *WELL I  GUESS U WANT BE THEERE
> *


fucken ESL drop out ........ :twak:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

wheres the fucken flyer :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:59 PM~20390296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND will be in the house!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT for the homies


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets do this


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*qvo to all the homies*


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

big ups to *lowlyfe hydrualics* for sponsoring the hop!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 15 2011, 02:05 PM~20557791
> *big ups to lowlyfe hydrualics for sponsoring the hop!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@May 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20575329
> *TTT
> *


i thought you lost your way here son ............ lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

KEEP US POSTED HOMIE...DEDICATION CC


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN+Apr 15 2011, 03:44 PM~20347833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"DAM FOOL I DIDNT KNOW YOUR JUNK WAS THAT HOT " 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 27 2011, 01:32 PM~20642078
> *TTMFT!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

to the top


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Are we going to have a bikini contest?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*This is gonna be a good one!!*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

was up ******


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com
Old Memories (So LA)


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com
> Old Memories (So LA)


 Good looking out homie hopefully we see you guys at the show


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

was up


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT *


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

JUST GOT THE DAYS OFF TO ROLL DOWN THERE!! GONNA TRY TO TAKE THE REGAL BUT IF NOT I WILL STILL ROLL THREW!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

flip236 said:


> JUST GOT THE DAYS OFF TO ROLL DOWN THERE!! GONNA TRY TO TAKE THE REGAL BUT IF NOT I WILL STILL ROLL THREW!!


:thumbsup: sounds good bro......


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A BIKINI CONTEST?


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking forward to this event!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

MR BLVD said:


> ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A BIKINI CONTEST?


All questions should be answered ? ? ?:x::x::x::x:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MR BLVD said:


> ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A BIKINI CONTEST?


yes ferny will be in a BIKINI :biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> yes ferny will be in a BIKINI :biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:ugh:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> yes ferny will be in a BIKINI :biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:ugh:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

*TO THE TOP :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP  
*


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

there better be some titties and ass out there.. lol drive a long way and i dont wanna see some tan ta rans!!!! lol


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!! See u guys there!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

What up Strictly Family & Millenuim! What's goin Down...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOMESO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP PEOPLE ?


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

:wave: WHAT UP


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

who ready fo the show ?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

_T

T

T_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

sounds like a good time :thumbsup: count us in.That place has got alot of room for a car show.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

yo yo its about that time less than one month left who's ready ?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT It's almost here fam bam lets do this...going to be a great show!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Location Irwindale Speedway

Date August 21 2011


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## JoJoSixty4 (Apr 25, 2010)

cant wait should be one hell of a turn out


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*FO SHIZZLE THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA GONNA BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR HOMIES FROM MELLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY. LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN VATOS!:h5: :boink:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya mero cabrones!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

eric64impala said:


> Location Irwindale Speedway
> 
> Date August 21 2011
> 
> :thumbsup:





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
  in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

dam its 2 mo weeks :nosad:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:dunno: where all the clubs at ?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Its almost here


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

sic productions will be judging this show.
this show will be a very good show so all the clubs and solo riders lets support strictly familycc and millenium cc hope to see evryone at this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> sic productions will be judging this show.
> this show will be a very good show so all the clubs and solo riders lets support strictly familycc and millenium cc hope to see evryone at this show


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

who ready ?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


TTMFT!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> who ready ?



TTMFT!!!


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB WILL B THERE.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowlow95 said:


> Hope all the car clubs and solo riders can come and support this show


ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Time to start the count down only 11 more days till the show....hno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Can I get a roll call on who will be there....:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Hop will be going down at this event Judged by LOWLIFE Hydrolics So bring out the hoppers and see what they doo...hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

80 olds said:


> The Hop will be going down at this event Judged by LOWLIFE Hydrolics So bring out the hoppers and see what they doo...hno:


ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will definitely be there. Looking forward to it. Should be a great show.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

*Hop Rules*​*Single Pump*
· 1” Extension upper trailing arm
· All stock suspension 
· no weight 
· 27” shock or chains w/length of shock mount being no more than 27” long
· 8 Batteries 2 pumps trunk w/no solid bars.

*Single Semi Rad Pump*
· 4” Upper extension trailing arms 
· 6” Lower extension trailing arms
· Drop mounts 6” upper 
· Lower drop 4” lower
· 12 Batteries 
· 2 Rear Pumps 
· 1 Front pump 
32” Back Bumper 
· 32” Shocks/Chain (from stock shock mount to rear end shock mount) 

*Street Double Pump*
· 14Batteries 
· 4 Pumps 
· 2” Upper Extension 
· 4” Lower Extension
· 32” Shocks/Chain (from stock shock mount to rear end shock mount) 
· 32”Rear Bumper
· Drop mounts 6” upper 
· Lower drop 4” lower


*Semi Rad Double Pump*
· 16 Batteries 
· 4 Pump 
· 4” Upper extension trailing arms 
· 6” Lower extension trailing arms
· 36” Shocks/Chain (from stock shock mount to rear end shock mount)
· 36” Back Bumper

*Single & Double Pump Radical*

*Anything goes must drive in, Must drive out 
must Go Up & Down constantly hopping more 
than 3 times and not get stuck.*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE SUPPORTING OUR HOMIES FROM MELLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY CC'S
:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

looks like its going to be a good show


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LIL PETE said:


> TTMFT!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ILL BE THERE COMING FROM MANTECA CALI.. UP BY SAC.. CANT BRING MY RIDE THIS YEAR BUT WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.. CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME NICE CARS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: sounds good homie


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup: sounds good homie


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

What are your categories for pedal bikes. Thanks.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Waiting :drama: :run: for this one


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Only a week to go....TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowlow95 said:


> Only a week to go....TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

6 more days


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Get there early so you get parking:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT!!!Come get these trophies riderz!!!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:bowrofl: WILL BE IN DA CASA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl: WILL BE IN DA CASA!! :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

YOU GUYS HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

mrlowrider77 said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY?


Just a couple days away.. Kings of Kings, The two clubs hosting this are the ones that make the categories so I'm not sure what they have yet??? Gonna be a good show though so come check it out


----------



## JoJoSixty4 (Apr 25, 2010)

its goin down this Sunday... bring ya canopies its gonna be a hot ass show:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

JoJoSixty4 said:


> its goin down this Sunday... bring ya canopies its gonna be a hot ass show:thumbsup:


HOT AS HELL!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

mrlowrider77 said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY?


sorry bro no pedal car category .................


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl: WILL BE IN DA CASA!! :thumbsup:




:thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> sorry bro no pedal car category .................


WAS GOING TO BUST OUT A PEDAL CAR....NIMODO


----------



## CALIBU (Jun 26, 2011)

T T T......~HIGHTIMES~PASADENA C C will be ther to support the homies! bad ass spot by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

CALIBU said:


> T T T......~HIGHTIMES~PASADENA C C will be ther to support the homies! bad ass spot by the way :thumbsup:


GRACIAS HIGHTIMES FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowlow95 said:


> GRACIAS HIGHTIMES FOR THE SUPPORT


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Little Man told me he can't wait till Sunday!!! It's really goin down!!! 

TTT for STRICTLY FAM and MILLENIUM!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

dam it only 4 more days till the show....:h5:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

80 olds said:


> dam it only 4 more days till the show....:h5:


*THIS SUNDAY!!*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

"HOMIES HELPING HOMIES "


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

4 more days...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> :biggrin:


TTT


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

ARE ICE CHEST AND BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED?


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

HIT THA SWITCH74 said:


> ARE ICE CHEST AND BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED?


X2


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

See you there.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ICE CHEST YEAH :thumbsup:
SORRY BUT NO BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

3 MORE DAY :drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> ICE CHEST YEAH :thumbsup:
> SORRY BUT NO BBQ GRILLS ALLOWED


:buttkick:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

3 MORE DAY....... TTMFT!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :buttkick:


:scrutinize::scrutinize::loco:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: ANY TYPE OF ENTERTAINMENT?? :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LIL PETE said:


> 3 MORE DAY....... TTMFT!!!


ttt


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

SWA will be in the house.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *THIS SUNDAY!!*


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck on ur show!!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

2 more days


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

1 more day hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


> 1 more day hno:


gonna be a good day.... see you guys tomorrow


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Tomorrow!!!! Best under construction trophy here we come!!!!


----------



## JoJoSixty4 (Apr 25, 2010)

its about to go down...1 mo day


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HELL'S YEAH HERE WE GO


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: SEE U 2MARROW GUYS!! :boink:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

See you guys in a few hours


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
CAR SHOW AND FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 9, 2011
CARS/TRUCKS $15.00/ DAY OF SHOW $20.00
BIKES/HARLEYS $10.00/ DAY OF SHOW $15.OO
PEDAL CARS $5.OO/ DAY OF SHOW $10.00
DAY OF SHOW CASH ONLY NO CHECKS
REGISTRATION TIME 7am -930 am SHOW TIME 10am - 5 pm @
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL
17960 CHASE STREET
NORTHRIDGE CA 91325
PLEASE MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE YOUR DRIVER LICENSES/STATE ID
NUMBER AND EXPIRATION DATE ON THE CHECK OR REGISTRATION
WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
NAME______________________ PHONE (____)_________________
EMAIL ADDRESS__________________________________________
ADDRESS___________________ CITY______________STATE___ ZIP_____
TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR___TRUCK_____BIKE____HARLEY___ PEDAL_____
CAR_____ YR___MAKE_______MODEL______CLUB AFFILIATION_______
VENDORS$1OO.OO________ FOOD VENDORS$1OO.OO______________
ALL CAR CLUBS MUST SHOW UP TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!
IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT JR(818)836-7714 OR
DEBORAH(818)678-5115 (SCHOOL NUMBER).
BY SIGNING THIS FORM I HEREBY RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS TO
NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL OF ANY
CLAIMS LAWSUITS LIABILITIES,LOSSES JUDGMENTS AND OR CLAIMS
FROM ANY CAUSE THAT MAY BE SUFFER BY AND STAFF, PARTICIPANT,
TO HIS OR HER PERSON OR PROPERTY WHILE ATTENDING THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 18, 2011. FURTHER ANY PARTICIPANT WILL BE
FULLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM 
MOVEMENT OF THEIR VEHICLE/BIKE BEFORE OR DURING AND AFTER
THE SHOW.ANY PICTURES TAKEN AT THE TIME OF THE SHOW MAY BE
USED FOR ADVERTISMENT, PROMOTION, MARKETING FOR FUTURE 
EVENTS. I AGREE THAT I HAVE NO RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES AND ALL 
RIGHTS TO THE IMAGES BELONG TO NORTHRIDGE MIDDLE SCHOOL. 
ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED OR BE SUBJECT TO
DISQUALIFICATION FROM THE EVENT NO ENTRY CAN START OR 
OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS/AIR BAGS DURING THE SHOW HOURS. DO
NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON
ABSOLUTELY NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL!!!!! VOILATORS WILL BE ASKED
TO LEAVE . I HEREBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE REGULATIONS AND FULLY
UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBLITIES.
PRINT NAME________________*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

NO SLEEP!!! READY TO GO!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

On our way!! TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thanks for supporting our 1st Car Show along with Strictly Family.... To all the solo riders and car clubs that came out to show support to us. 
Hope to see you guys out there next year. 

*These are some of the following clubs..

More pics come soon....


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to all who showed up to support our show today and we appreciate everyone showing up as well as Rick from Low Life for sponsoring our hop


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

WE HAD A FIRME TIME HOMIES!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THANK YOU ALLL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

shame on everyone who didn't support this show, cause STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM CC supported many clubs and shows through out the years.


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

THANK'S WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!! TTT......:thumbsup:


----------



## BLOB (Oct 24, 2007)

CITY KINGS C. C . HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> shame on everyone who didn't support this show, cause STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM CC supported many clubs and shows through out the years.


It was a good show. If you missed this year you definantly want to be there next year. The skys the limit for them next year. Got a good thing going!! Congrats Strictly family and Millenium on your first show..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> shame on everyone who didn't support this show, cause STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM CC supported many clubs and shows through out the years.


 HOW DID U LIKE DA SHOW BRO??


----------



## Hpbz (Jan 17, 2011)

CityLife had a good time.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who showed up to support us!!!! Hopefully u all enjoyed yourselves! Thanks to Bird and his crew for handling the judging, as well as Rick and the rest of lowlyfe hydraulics for taking car of the hop and also thanks to the d.j. who kept the good music goin! Can't wait for next year!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bird said:


> It was a good show. If you missed this year you definantly want to be there next year. The skys the limit for them next year. Got a good thing going!! Congrats Strictly family and Millenium on your first show..


 Well said Bird


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Westside Familia had a great time at show, see ya next year.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> It was a good show. If you missed this year you definantly want to be there next year. The skys the limit for them next year. Got a good thing going!! Congrats Strictly family and Millenium on your first show..


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ricndaregal said:


> Thanks to everyone who showed up to support us!!!! Hopefully u all enjoyed yourselves! Thanks to Bird and his crew for handling the judging, as well as Rick and the rest of lowlyfe hydraulics for taking car of the hop and also thanks to the d.j. who kept the good music goin! Can't wait for next year!


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WE HAD A GOOD TIME AS WELL! :boink:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks to the clubs that showed support at our show hope everyone had a good time out there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yessad: DIS GUY HAD A HARD DAY! 2 MUCH PISTO! LOL. :banghead:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

lowlow95 said:


> Thanks to the clubs that showed support at our show hope everyone had a good time out there


THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING A GOOD SHOW.................''STYLISTICS'' HADE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> HOW DID U LIKE DA SHOW BRO??



one of these days Adam, i will tap you on the shoulder, RE- introduced myself to you,(cause i already met you) then invite you to my Dojo, so we can kill flies with my chop sticks and treat you to a Yoshinoya bowl. (on my cheat day).


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING A GOOD SHOW.................''STYLISTICS'' HADE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 X76 GOOD SHOW STYLISTICS HAD A BLAST ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> shame on everyone who didn't support this show, cause STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM CC supported many clubs and shows through out the years.


 X100!!



Bird said:


> It was a good show. If you missed this year you definantly want to be there next year. The skys the limit for them next year. Got a good thing going!! Congrats Strictly family and Millenium on your first show..


 WELL SAID!!! GLAD I HAD THE CHANCE TO BE THERE, HAD A GOOD TIME WITH MY FAM.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the positive feedback on our first show....we are definitely thankful for the good turnout and support from our fellow lowriders and definitely look out for next year, we hope to grow and make it bigger and better for sure.

Much Luv 310 from Strictly Family CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> one of these days Adam, i will tap you on the shoulder, RE- introduced myself to you,(cause i already met you) then invite you to my Dojo, so we can kill flies with my chop sticks and treat you to a Yoshinoya bowl. (on my cheat day).


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

310~SFCC said:


> Thank you everybody for the positive feedback on our first show....we are definitely thankful for the good turnout and support from our fellow lowriders and definitely look out for next year, we hope to grow and make it bigger and better for sure.
> 
> Much Luv 310 from Strictly Family CC


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks to strictly family & millennium for going all out and planning a show in such little time. This will be one to be at next year. Shots out to all the hoppers that showed up and did there thing, blob, dee, byron, mouse, leo, kool aid, alfred! 

Were are all the pics of the hop?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


>



Number 3, please step forward.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Number 3, please step forward.


 :dunno: WHY?? LOL! :rofl:


----------



## popeye82 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------

